
Does *your* website fit this description? - ColinWright
https://xkcd.com/773/
======
greenyoda
I've noticed that the front pages of many web sites are exclusively focused on
selling the product, while useful information about the product or institution
is much harder to find.

Having a usable search box on the front page can help people find what they're
actually looking for.

------
ColinWright
To the mods: I've chosen this title because this is why I've submitted this.
So often I go to a company website looking for something, and all I can find
quickly is what they think people might want to look for.

We know for product design that we need to measure what people actually want,
and not develop what we think they want. To that end, how many people have a
front page that satisfies the same criterion?

And the XKCD comic here nails it.

